# TiVo Bolt+, MoCA and VLANs



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I would like to create a VLAN (VLAN3) for my TiVo network. I have a Ubiquiti Security Gateway Pro router and several Ubiquiti switches.

I'm able to place the TiVo Bolt on VLAN3 through ethernet port marking all untagged traffic as VLAN3. The problem occurs with MoCA. I'm receiving several errors about ports not being open, etc. and having trouble connecting to the Bolt.

Does anyone know if MoCA will pass VLAN ID's or alter them in any way? I would think since all MoCA connectivity goes through the Bolt, which goes through the switch, that the tag would remain. Nonetheless I'm having a ton of issues.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a similar setup and do not have a problem with the Tivo Minis that are connecting using MoCA. I have an EdgeRouter with a NetGear switch. The Tivo Roamio is connected to the switch over ethernet and is on its own VLAN. The two Minis that connect to the Roamio using MoCA also show up in the same VLAN as the Roamio. It's possible your problem was fixed with newer updates to the Tivos/Ubquiti equipment.

Juls


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> I'm able to place the TiVo Bolt on VLAN3 through ethernet port marking all untagged traffic as VLAN3. The problem occurs with MoCA. I'm receiving several errors about ports not being open, etc. and having trouble connecting to the Bolt.
> 
> Does anyone know if MoCA will pass VLAN ID's or alter them in any way? I would think since all MoCA connectivity goes through the Bolt, which goes through the switch, that the tag would remain. Nonetheless I'm having a ton of issues.


MoCA passes 802.1q tags. A TiVo setup as a MoCA bridge will pass tags. I'm also sure that a TiVo knows nothing about tagged traffic, won't tag outgoing traffic, and would likely ignore tagged incoming traffic, so you need to ensure that the VLAN the TiVo is on is untagged, not just PVID ("ethernet port marking all untagged traffic as VLAN3").

Are you trying to support multiple VLANs across MoCA? If not, why are you tagging traffic at all?

Finally, having the TiVos on a different VLAN than other devices will probably keep things like the TiVo iOS/Android remote app from working. At a bare minimum, you'd need to have a multicast capable router, since TiVos use SSDP for discovery. I don't know if TiVos will talk to each other across subnets, I suspect not.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow! Very informative...

Any chance you can answer why I was unable to make a 'double nat' arrangement work with MoCA?

It's a room-mate setup where they want to share internet, but not devices. If I connected the 2nd router's wan port to the 1st router via MoCA, the 2nd router never gets an IP Address. If I connect it with Ethernet, it would. I know it's not that great of an idea, but barring that, any idea why it wouldn't work? I tried multiple MoCA devices and it just wouldn't connect.

-Kyle


----------

